# LNAPE-can you help?



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi! I started taking Caltrate quite a while ago and it really helped my D. I take the ones in the pink bottle three times a day. Well, for almost the same amout of time, I have been getting severe headaches which have only gotten worse lately. I believe they are all migraines. I read today that a deficiency of magnesium can and will cause severe headaches. I also read that calcium will cancel out magnesium. I think I have calcium-ed myself into a magnesium deficiency!My question is how do I arrive at a good balance between the two? I don't want the D to return full force, but I also can't live with these headaches any longer. I was taking the Caltrate in the purple bottle for a while but I only saw real improvement when I switched to the pink ones.Any help or ideas would be appreciated! Thank you so much!!!







Lauralee


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

maybe a combination of both calcium can help I am not sure you just have to try. Make one of the doses you take of calcium over the day the calcium with 40 mg of magnesium that is the caltrate brand in the purple and white bottle or find the same ingredients in store brands.Now if you have a worse time of day say like in the morning as far as loose BM then do not take the calcium with magnesium at dinner wait and take it at breakfast of lunch.Dose this make any sense.Linda


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Linda,Thanks for the reply, it made sense. I think I am just going to have to add the magnesium gradually and see if I have problems. I just hope I won't because I don't want to replace one problem with another!Thanks again!Lauralee


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You are right about replacing one problem for another. It is so important only to take what is necessary. Everything as some sort of side effect even OTC meds. Let us know how you do.Linda


----------

